# CoDeSys v3 und WAGO Targets



## dast (2 August 2012)

Hallo SPS-Gemeinde,

kann ich meinen 750-881 Controller auch mit CoDeSys v3 programmieren?
Dazu brauch ich die richtigen Target-Files, soweit ich das verstanden habe.
Die sollten ja auf der WAGO-I/O-PRO CD des Starterkits sein.
Doch wie bring ich die Target-Files in das CoDeSys v3?
Hab dazu leider keine wirkliche Anleitung gefunden ...

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## MSB (2 August 2012)

Du kannst derzeit außer der Wago Speedway Serie (IP67 SPS fürs Feld)
überhaupt nichts von Wago mit Codesys V3 programmieren sondern nur mit V2.3

Aussage von meinem Wago AD:
Man weiß derzeit noch nicht wann, und falls ja ob mit der 750er Serie.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dast (2 August 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Du kannst derzeit außer der Wago Speedway Serie (IP67 SPS fürs Feld)
> überhaupt nichts von Wago mit Codesys V3 programmieren sondern nur mit V2.3


Schade 

Gibts da Pläne dazu, dass das irgendwann gehn soll?


----------



## Markus Rupp (2 August 2012)

nach meinem wissen, werden die 750-er nicht hochgezogen, die Entwicklung teilte mir auf der veragangenen Messe SPS in Nbg mit das neue Controller und Targets wahrscheinlicher sind, aber dies ist und bleibt spekulation


----------

